# What type of muzzleloader do you hunt with?



## choctawlb (May 25, 2007)

What type of muzzle loader do you hunt with?


----------



## RatherBHuntin (May 25, 2007)

CVA Bobcat percussion .50 cal, if you can show me a cheaper ML it was probably homemade.  Shoots great though.


----------



## Burl E. (May 25, 2007)

*More than one*

I hunt deer with a inline knight and a 1842 .69 cal smooth bore Springfield. For turkeys i sometimes use a knight b/p shotgun.  

So 
2 caplock 
and 
1 inline


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 25, 2007)

*Type of muzzleloader I hunt with!!!*

Hey All:

Great question!!!

I hunt with the one in my hand at the time... 

Currently is a 50 Cal. Traditions XLT 28" Barrel in Nickel, Black Synthetic with 150 Grains triple 7, Powerbelt Platinum 270 Grain all topped off with a BSA Silver Deer Hunter 3-9x40, side armed with a Pietta 44 Cal, 1851 Confederate Navy Blue 7.5" 30 Grain Pellet, .454 Lead Ball...

What you shoot'n???

Marlin 444


----------



## choctawlb (May 26, 2007)

Well in putting in the post , I forgot to put in what I shoot:
Euroarms Hawkin, 50. cal, lyman peeps, got it when I was 14, it has killed a lot of deer.

50. cal "Tennessee Mountain Po-boy Rifle" flintlock, 42" barrel

1st Model  "Long Land Brown Bess" 42" barrel, .75 cal smoothbore.

.32 cal.  Navy Arms mule ear caplock, 30" barrel

CVA 12ga. Double barrel caplock shotgun

Ken


----------



## weagle (May 26, 2007)

TC Hawken .50 cal.

Weagle


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 26, 2007)

54 Cal Hawken...Had it 20+ years...Hunted BP before
it got popular !!!!!
Old school for me...patched (tight)round ball mostly with
pyrodex....Shoot MAxi-Balls sometimes too, if shots are
close (50 yds or so)
Do have a butler creek small pistol primer
adapter which gives slightly hotter spark with waterproof
and spark protection....


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 26, 2007)

Hey All:

Ken, post a pic of that Brown Bess, they are really cool guns; had a chnace to put my paws on one once...

Gonna take that one when we go Bear Hunting???

Marlin 444


----------



## choctawlb (May 26, 2007)

I'm gonna try and post a picture of the Brown Bess and the Mountain Rifle. Camera is going on the decline, but hopefully the photo's are decent. Both of these are flintlocks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## choctawlb (May 26, 2007)

One more photo.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (May 27, 2007)

I am with Weagle, A TC .50 cal Hawken.


----------



## DS7418 (May 27, 2007)

I use a CVA Kodiak 45 calb.. 275gr powerbelt hp,, pyrodex powder.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 27, 2007)

Hey All:

Ken, Man you gotta love a .75 Cal Muzzle Stuffer!!!

Thanks for the pic!

Marlin 444


----------



## RickD (May 28, 2007)

I use 3 different flintlocks to hunt with 2 .54 cal and a .62


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2007)

David Pedersoli 50 caliber flintlock longrifle

Lyman 50 caliber percussion Great Plains Rifle


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 29, 2007)

TC Hawken 50 cal, with patch & ball.  I have taken 8 deer with this rifle & load.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 29, 2007)

encore and CVA


----------



## Minner (May 29, 2007)

T/C Hawken, 50 cal with Ball-ets & T/C Renegade 54 cal. w/ T/C Maxi-Hunter bullets.


----------



## whitworth (May 29, 2007)

*Flintlock*

I've used a TC flintlock Hawken in .50 caliber for some three decades.  
Use 2F in the barrel and 4F black powder in the pan.

Have to get it out next week.  When I was younger I use to shoot nearly every week, and compete in muzzleloader shoots(contests).


----------



## snuffy (May 30, 2007)

*mine*

Sorry for the dark pictures. Top gun is my favorite.
Lyman 54 cal. Great Plains Hunter.Williams sights. I would like to have it browned.
Bottom gun is an old CVA.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 30, 2007)

T/C Omega in .50 cal. Hornady 250 grain XTP bullets, American Pioneer  powder, and yes its scoped. It is my primary hunting weapon when I'm not bowhunting.


----------



## Bill Mc (May 31, 2007)

Retired the .50 TC White Mountian Carbine (sidelock) and will hunt this year with a NEF .50 Huntsman.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 31, 2007)

TC Hawkin 50 cal percussion  6 elk (1 spike the rest cows) several whitetails one small buck rest does and this past year a muley doe. Bought it over 20 year ago and still love to shoot it. Might have to break out the 45 for rebecca she was shootin her 22 so I decided to do a few shots with the 50 before deer season and after her first shot she was likin it and I had to finally ask if I could shoot my own gun


----------



## broncobob (Jun 8, 2007)

TC Renagade .54 caliber with a pistol primer conversion and double triggers.

CVA Bobcat Syn. .50 caliber 

CVA Eclipse .50 caliber In-Line 209 primer topped with a 3X9X40mm Bushnell


----------



## Triton Mike (Jun 9, 2007)

Custom Made Flintlock with H & H precision barrell 45 caliber.  Stock is 100% curly maple.  My other muzzleloader is a Zouave Musket 58 caliber and my 3rd one is a 58 Caliber Carbine.  None of my guns take over 45 grains of powder.  These are also my loads when I shot competition with the NMLRA and the NSSA

Mike


----------



## Hoyt (Jun 15, 2007)

I do almost all my deer hunting with flintlocks and all spring gobbler hunting with flintlock smoothbores..building another one now. Got several I built to hunt with but my favorite is this . 58cal. rifle...Berk's Co., Henry Mauger I built lightweight..7-1/2lbs..to use on anything I want to hunt in the U.S.


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 15, 2007)

Hoyt,
      That is a beautiful rifle, excellent work.  You are trully talented. I don't have the patience to build a gun that complicted, I want to get it done and shoot it. You got my attention with it being a rock lock. I've killed several deer with my .50 cal flintlock rifle, hope to take a pig or deer this fall with the Smoothbore Brown Bess. That rifle of yours is so beautiful, I'd be scared I'd scratch it up using it to hunt. 
Awsome gun. 
Ken


----------



## Hoyt (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments choctawlb, I did put some extra time into that rifle just to see if I could make what I wanted..but it's nothing compared to what the real builders put out. I don't really have the patients required either. I got into flintlocks late in life, (bout 3yrs ago) but really do enjoy hunting with them. Haven't killed a deer yet..got a hog last small game season with no. 5's..walked up to about 2yds from it..and have killed quite a few spring gobblers with my smooth bore Old Virgina .62cal.
I missed two bucks last yr. with my .58cal. one was right under my tree..I think my ball must have rolled out somewhere along the way..cause I know I couldn't have missed it. Missed another one running to wards me at about 45yds...had the biggest spread I'd ever seen on a live deer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2007)

Hoyt, I`d like to extend my compliments as well on that masterpiece. It is a beautiful weapon!


----------



## Outdoorsnole (Jun 18, 2007)

Hoyt's on some other forums too.  I've seen some pictures of other nice guns he's built.  It's definetly an awesome talent.


----------

